# ss gear ratio?



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

stock my bike is 28/14 or 2:1. man, im spinning my brains out on the street. anybody run 28/12 on the street and trails? im lookin for a good overall gear ratio? thanks


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

28/13 works out to about the same as a BMX. which is usually fine for me. if you are wanting a lot more speed then go for 28/12 but it will be quite hard


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

28/12 isnt that hard

i am running 34/14 and i am doing just fine, build up the legs a little and then you are golden


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

I ran a 32/16 on my DJ with 24"s and I was spinning. I liked the pop off the line, but I could never maintain any decent speed for street.

I'm 5'9, 180lbs. on a size 14 bike, and I run a 170mm crank arm with a 36t in front, and a 17t out back. This ratio is the magic number, because it leaves me just enough low end but also keeps me from spinning too much.

Just figure out your gear inches by taking your front tooth count divided by your rear tooth count and multiply it by your wheel diameter. 55 inches is classic BMX; my 36/17 on 24"s is 50.8.

A 2:1 is about 48 inches.

I played with a dozen different ratios, and this is the best one for me and for anyone, in my opinion, who needs a versatile ratio for rolling street in the 5'9, 180 range on a size 14. Sheldon Brown will argue that running an even tooth count up front with an odd out back will contribute to faster chain wear, as will running micro gearing, but that's a no big deal sacrifice when finding your magic ratio, especially if you're running SS with steel chainrings front and back.


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

*gear ratio*

I ride street and park. My gear ratio is 36x12. I did ride a 32x12 and I was spinning way too much, I am entertaining the idea of buys a 34t, but the 36 is great to whip around the bowl with at the park.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a pretty steep ratio....what size wheels are you running?

Don't you find it difficult to climb with that setup?


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm running 28x13, works nice for most things. Sometimes I think I want to drop to a 12 in the back but there are some ugly hills where I ride street.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

36x12 would be practically unrideable on a 26. Steep as hell on a 24 too, but doable.
28x12 on 26" ftw.


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

After I reread my post I forgot to mention I ride a 24" rear wheel. I don't ride hills or dirt on this bike. This is a strictly park bike/pool bike. Sometimes, I find the 36 a little tall, which is why the 34 seems intriguing to me...I like speed around the pool, but it does take a few laps to wind it up.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I didn't notice a huge difference when I went from 36:18 to 28:13. I may drop down to a 12t in the rear.


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

This link will give you gear ratio in inches and you can compare different setups.

http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html

It's a good indicator...


----------



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

guess im gonna need stronger legs to roll with 28/12 on trails with any climbs :crazy:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

spicoli-ss said:


> This link will give you gear ratio in inches and you can compare different setups.
> http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html
> It's a good indicator...


 That's a really nice calculator, thanks for posting that. :thumbsup:

I want a calculator that will tell you the exact CS length with different combos for full and half links.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i run 32:14 for street


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

25/11 for me on two-six's. Perfect ratio for me.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a 28/13t setup on my hardtail, a bit taller 34x15t on a little slopestyle bike. Both feel good for their respective uses, I ride the SS a little faster on steeper stuff so the bigger gear is nice.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yo! said:


> Just figure out your gear inches by taking your front tooth count divided by your rear tooth count and multiply it by your wheel diameter. 55 inches is classic BMX; my 36/17 on 24"s is 50.8.
> 
> .


finally. someone knows what the hell is going on. it's an easy formula. use it, people.

your goal is around 55 gear inches for DJ/4x/pumptrack/skatepark/mtbmx......

34/16, 32/15, 30/14, 28/13, 26/12 all work great with 26" wheels. if you have 24" or 20"s it's gonna be different.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It's in my guide, woot!


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

23/9...seems about right.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

i like downhill said:


> 23/9...seems about right.


Maybe for 24" wheels.
2.5:1 on 26" is a bit tall, unless you only go downhill.


----------

